# dove hunting



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

howes everybodies hunting going? got back out this morning in boxelder county got 7 more doves


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Your from Riverside? I used to go jumpin off the old bear river bridge there!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

First day I saw 50 doves
second day 300 
third day 35
today 10

I need to practice shooting. I have taken 9 doves so far. The good news is I hunt 12 minutes from my house in AF and I swear I have lost 5 pounds in 4 days. I like to kick them up and shoot them down.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Texscala said:


> First day I saw 50 doves
> second day 300
> third day 35
> today 10
> ...


Where do you hunt? I haven't been able to find any. PM me if you don't mind sharing some info. I need to find something for my dog to retrieve. By the way, where are you at in American Fork?


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

PM sent

here is a pic after a short evening hunt


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

First and foremost, I'm thrilled to pieces that the forum is back. I almost cried, but then got over myself.

Well, I have had an amazing dove hunt. My friend and I limited out yesterday. 15 each. Shot way too many shells but that's ok. Ate them last night and had the best dove I've ever had. 

Dove kabobs are the new way for me. I want more. I'm personally shooting less than 30% and have shot over 40 doves. Great time!

I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

im still seeing a lot of doves. i went out today and shot my limit again i shot about 80 so far and they still around you just have to scout scout oh and scout a lot...


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I also got back out saw about 20. didn't shoot to well ended up with 6. still a few around.


----------

